# 87 Stanza Hatchback questions



## rayman (Mar 19, 2004)

i was surfing around the net trying desperately to find some sort of info about this car for a wile now...it seems as if it was some sort of rare model or something cause i cant find anything useful other than parts and stuff...just wanted to know if there is a website someone can point me to that has a good amount of info on this car or if anyone here knows their share...im not gonna get rid of this car because of the mystery behind it. so yeah go ahead and email me stuff if you all wish at [email protected] or hit me up on aim at raymancouldbe.........later days


----------



## rayman (Mar 19, 2004)

please...anyone....


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

What you wondering about?

'87 is T12, isn't it?

I own two of those.. European model 'Bluebird'.

Shoot, and I'll try to answer/look it up


----------



## rayman (Mar 19, 2004)

i was just wondering about some of the general information about the car like why it is soo hard to find general info about the car and if there is any sort of demand for them...its starting to go into the shitter but im not gonna sell it or anything just because of its mysterious background...im thinking of fixing it up real nice and maybe put a new engine and stuff i forgot to tell the model its a 1987 nissan stanza XE hatch pretty fun.....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I found this article for an 89 Stanza
http://research.cars.com/go/crp/rev...?makeid=36&modelid=340&year=1989&myid=&acode=

Here is info on the 88 Stanza
http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/overview.aspx?modelid=2127&src=vip

I was unable to find more because it out of the year range for these two sources.

Troy


----------



## crazyracer (Jan 7, 2006)

*sup*

i know exactly how you feel man my grandma just gave me her 1987 nissan hatch to. the thing only has 55k on it but i want to make the bitch sick as hell. im trying to find a bigger engine that will fit in the thing but havnt had any luck yet. if you find out anything let me know will ya... thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The hatchback Stanza was simply a hatchback version of the Stanza sedan. They were good cars overall, but the CA-series engines could be a pain to work on, at times (ie you do NOT want to have to replace a starter in this car!). They weren't particularly common...not as common as the sedan and Stanza Wagon (aka "Wally Wagon"), anyway. I wouldn't start investing into one looking for collector car status. Asian makes generally don't fetch a lot of money as "collector cars" unless they are sports cars, like the Z-cars or S1600/2000's. It was a car that was meant to be driven and when it wasn't practical to keep roadworthy, anymore, sent to the boneyard.


----------



## crazyracer (Jan 7, 2006)

do you know if there is any kind of head light that i could get for the front of the car that would make it look cooler


----------

